# Brinkman from HD running too hot



## boostnut (Apr 30, 2010)

Ran a search for Brinkman and found very little info on this unit, mostly suggestions to steer clear and pay a little more for a gosm. Well, it was given to me as a gift and I'd really like to make it more functional. This unit runs 275-300 on low, too hot for my liking. I don't know what to think of the needle valve mod, sounds like a potentially dangerous situation. Is there another inexpensive burner that could be used in this smoker with less btu for a more reasonable temp? I dont have any fear of cutting into the unit and mounting a new burner. I have a turkey frier that never gets used. Its got a rather large cast iron burner, would this be an option or is it likely overkill once again? Thanks!


----------



## coco (Apr 30, 2010)

I have this too, and found with a full tank of propane, empty smoker, the same thing happens.  That said, when you load this up with food, it will be fine...and you'll probably need to turn it up to hit 225.

But, if you're just smoking a few things, I found a trick.  The gas knob, at the 9 o'clock position has the "ignitor".  Then, if you turn it all the way to 6 o'clock, the lowest setting, it's usually too hot.

What you can do, is turn it back past the 9 o'clock ignitor position, between 9 o'clock and "off", and it will make a lower flame. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've also found my door thermometer to be 40 degrees off.  I haven't adjusted it, as I just use a digital thermometer.  That said, I'm very happy with this smoker, and for the size I need it's great.  The double doors are a nice feature too.


----------



## boostnut (Apr 30, 2010)

.............


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 30, 2010)

I got 2 of them... One that was already put together by HD (@ss backwards i basically had to take apart and put back together) and the other i put together... the one they put together runs a little warmer (but not that high) than the one i put together (which runs fine... 200/210 on low)... 

Did you try moving you Wood & Water bowls... I would bring your water bowl up to your highest point in your bottom cabinet (right before the heat & smoke hit your top cabinet)... & adjust your wood bowl till you get your desired temp...


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (Apr 30, 2010)

sorry to say but i have had bad luck with brinkman products...i would say less heat product should do it


----------



## justpassingthru (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey boost,

I have a GOSM that ran too hot, I tried the turning the knob towards the off position, but never really had any consistency or peace doing it that way, I installed the needle valve and I can fine tune my temps to as low as 180° at night and 210° during the day (it's on my back porch and the sun shines on it through a window).

It is protected from the wind and I have never had a flame out, you might want to read the threads here about the needle valve installations to gain a better understanding about them, they really do work and when you think about it they do they same thing as the valve that controls the oven in your kitchen that heats from 180° to 500°.

Gene


----------



## boostnut (Jun 4, 2010)

forgot about this thread. I owe coco a big thanks! His little trick saved the day and solved my high heat issue. I've done a couple great smokes since this thread and will be doing another this weekend. Thanks again everyone, especially coco, for your help!


----------



## tom6022 (Jul 30, 2010)

coco did it for me, what a change. Now I have to start plugging all the holes I drilled in the top.

 Thanks COCO

                               Kindest Regards


----------



## tom6022 (Aug 12, 2010)

Did my first Pork butt this weekend and it turned out fabulous. It was just under 6 lbs and I Rubbed it down the day before and let it sit in the fridge for 24 hrs.

Started at 7:30 in the AM with three small logs of Hickory and and a bowl of apple juice. I never opened it up till 4:30 PM, 9 hrs, that's when the 190 degrees alarm went off. It was perfect !!!

I controled the flame by turning the heat knob back passed the light mark on the knob and could control the flame down to almost nothing. Cabinet temp was 250 degrees with an after market thermometer. 

The on-board thermometer was 45 degrees High.

Thanks to you all for answering my many questions !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brinkman  vertical Mod 810-5530-S

                                                                       Tom


----------



## bahia11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you for this! I haven't actually cooked with your tip yet but tried it out to see if it worked. It does! I'm "re-excited" to smoke now that I have more control over the heat!! Great tip!!


----------

